# حلقة بحث عن القطع بالبلازما



## osama_wwf (7 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن 

هذه حلقة بحث عن القطع بالبلازما قمت بها انا ومجموعة من الزملاء كمشروع فصلي لمادة الورش الميانيكية 

وضغتها بين ايديكم للفائدة 
هذا رابط التحميل 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10799879/القطع بالبلازما.pdf.html


----------



## سعد المغربي (8 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

شيء اكثر من رائع وموضوع يستحق المشاهده

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك اخي الكريم على المشاهدة واتنمنى الفائدة 

حتى تتوضح فكرة المشروع 
هذه صورة للمشروع مع الفهرس 






وهذه صورة للفهرس 





ودمتم بود 
اخوكم محمد شمس الدين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## e.m.a88 (21 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## drsayed2000 (27 يونيو 2015)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------

